# Radon Slide 29 9.0 - Bremse verliert Öl



## Kraxler23 (11. Juli 2015)

Hallo mein 9 Monate altes Radon Slide 9.0 (Modell 2014) verliert Öl an dem Griff der Hinterrad Bremse (XO Trail) - nach 600km ziemlich ärgerlich.

Ich wollte jetzt fragen ob mir jemand sagen kann wie lang die Hinterradbremse sein muss (20 Zoll Rahmen), nicht das ich eine zu kurze oder zu lange Bremse bestelle. Und ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine Elixir zu holen, hat von der Haptik den gleichen Griff und kostet 50€ weniger. Diese ist allerdings nur noch in 1500mm und 1550mm verfügbar.

Würde mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen, dann könnte ich die Sache schnellstmöglich erledigen. 

Macht es wohl Sinn die Bremse beim Megastore einzuschicken und auf Kulanz zu hoffen?

Besten Gruß und Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Heitzerl (11. Juli 2015)

Kann dir zu dem Problem selber wenig sagen , aber ich würde auf jeden Fall mal Kontakt zu Radon aufnehmen und dann die Bremse zu nem Bike-Laden bringen, je nach dem wie weit du eben von Bonn wegwohnst.

Ich würde mir jetzt , nur weil die Bremse Öl verliert, nicht direkt ne neue kaufen... Denke nicht , dass sich das preislich lohnt, evt. nur ne Dichtung kaputt oder...

Wenn , dann würde ich gleich ein komplettes Set kaufen, bin keiner der 2 unterschiedliche Bremsen fahren würde...

Greetz

PS:Ansonsten vielleicht noch beschreiben wo das Öl austritt , dann können dir sicher einige Leute Tips geben, die sich mit der Bremse auskennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (11. Juli 2015)

Ja genau, erst mal bei Radon anfragen und ev. auch mal im Tech-Thread unter Bremsen.
Fahre auch die X.0 Trail von 2014 und bei mir ist alles gut!


----------



## boarderking (11. Juli 2015)

Ist doch noch voll innerhalb der Garantiezeit! Also an bikediscount wenden.


----------



## Kraxler23 (12. Juli 2015)

Das Öl tritt irgendwo am Hebel aus, beim Betätigen macht die der Hebel auch ein schmatzendes Geräusch. Ich habe mir jetzt vorsichtshalber für hinten die Elixier 9 für hinten bestellt da diese gerade ziemlich stark reduziert ist. Werde Radon mal anmailen und die XO dann ggf. dahin schicken.


----------



## Heitzerl (13. Juli 2015)

Dann hast du am Ende 2 Bremsen für Hinten...

Ich glaub mehr als ne Dichtung ist nicht kaputt, hätte evt. auch der Bikeladen um die Ecke reparieren können, evt. hätte mans auch selber machen können. Ein Blick in den technischen Aufbau hätte da helfen können, oder das Tech-Forum...

An deiner Stelle hätte ich erst mal nen Fachmann trüber schauen lassen und dann je nach dessen Meinung zum Problem weitergeschaut, am schluss hätte ders evt. in 1-2 Stunden erledigt... dann hättest du die Rechnung an Bike-discount weitergeleitet und das wärs gewesen , so hast du quasi Geld ausgegeben und die Bremse verschlechtert... zumindest hinten.


----------



## Kraxler23 (13. Juli 2015)

Ich habe Radon jetzt eine Mail geschrieben und gefragt ob ich die Bremse da hinschicken soll, damit die mal nachschauen. Kenne hier in der Nähe leider keinen richtigen Fahrradschrauber bzw Laden der das macht. Die Elixir kann ich ja ungeöffnet noch zurücksenden, hatte nur Sorge am Ende ganz ohne da zu stehen, ich hoffe natürlich das mir schnell abgeholfen wird und Radon die Bremse im besten Fall schnell reparieren kann. Ansonsten werde ich auf jeden Fall im Techforum nachschauen, nur beim ersten Projekt an eine Hydraulik zu gehen scheut mich ein wenig.


----------



## Kraxler23 (10. August 2015)

Moin, habe die Bremse vor gut drei Wochen eingeschickt und seit dem nix mehr gehört, hatte noch ne Mail geschickt und rufe seid Freitag 10 mal am Tag an, ohne den geringsten Erfolg.  Das Fahrrad steht jetzt in der vierten Woche :O Hat hier jemand eine Idee wie ich sonst Kontakt herstellen kann?


----------



## Heitzerl (10. August 2015)

Ich würd einfach inner andren Abteilung anrufen... dann bitten, dass sie mich weiterverbinden


----------



## Kraxler23 (12. August 2015)

Soo, habe ich auch versucht und im Verkauf bin ich nach 6 Versuchen auch tatsächlich mal durchgekommen. Dort wurde mir Abhilfe versprochen, doch wurde nicht mal nach Namen etc. gefragt, sodass ich glaube, dass auch da nichts passieren wird . Ist jetzt auch schon wieder 3 Tage her. Habe jetzt nochmal eine Kontaktanfrage mit der Problematik gestellt bin langsam aber wirklich mit dem Latein am Ende und das Bike steht seid 5 Wochen rum. Hatte hier vllt. jemand schon ähnliche Erfahrungen und kann mir Mitteilen was da das Ende vom Lied war? :O


----------



## enno112 (12. August 2015)

Sende Andi von @Radon-Bikes mal eine PM.
Dann sollte es ev. schneller gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrainHard (12. August 2015)

Schreib doch hier mal im Forum Radon-Bikes (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/radon-bikes.200654/) an?

Hatte zwar nie einen Garantie - oder Reparaturfall, aber bei einer Anfrage bzgl. eines Umbaus wurde mir schnell geholfen, war ein netter Kontakt!


----------



## Kraxler23 (16. August 2015)

Hallo, habe jetzt eine Mail bekommen, dass die Bremse repariert an mich zurück geht. Somit Ende gut alles gut, nur die 5 Wochen Ausfall waren ein wenig ärgerlich :O Aber sie schreiben fleißig stellen aus, gehe also davon aus, dass durch die gestiegene Nachfrage die Service Kapatzitäten nicht gleich schnell ausgebaut werden konnten. Also nix gegen Radon, scheinen das Problem erkannt zu haben und arbeiten dran. Das Bike ist sowieso klasse. +1


----------



## Kraxler23 (20. August 2015)

So, zu früh gefreut. Habe mich Samstag in der Euphorie beim Ruhrbikefestival für den Marathon angemeldet. Die Bremse sollte ja Samstag raus.... Da bis heute immer noch nichts gekommen ist, habe ich mal nachgehakt. Gewohntes Spiel...bis ich über den Verkauf mal druchgekommen bin. Jetzt stellte sich heraus, dass die Bremse an eine falsche Adresse rausgegangen ist (die es noch nicht einmal gibt). Zurückgekommen ist sie dort noch nicht, so dass ich mir eine rechtzeitige Zustellung bis Samstag morgen wohl von der Backe putzen kann. 
Die Startgebühr von 30€ habe ich in den Sand gesetzt und mein Erstes Bikeevent überhaupt findet für mich dann auch nicht statt. Abgesehen von 6 Wochen ohne richtiges Fahrrad.
Ich bin wirklich auf 180... Danke Radon...!


----------

